# Starting A Cattery?, Help, tips anything



## EuropeanFluffy (Jun 9, 2008)

Me and my husband want to open a cattery for this beautiful cat, Maine ****.
There are so few Maine **** cats in my country...
Maybe you could help us with some tips on how to get started, direct us to a catery who would sell us a breeding pair
Best age for first litter, best spaces to hold smile.gif
Any advice is usefull, we want to do this by the book!


----------

